# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Aguas Marinas >  A la pesca del plástico marino

## ben-amar

Lunes, 9/5/2011
ELPAÍS.COM
*La Comisión Europea propone que los pescadores en paro capturen los millones de envases que ensucian el mar y obtengan así una renta adicional*

RICARDO MARTÍNEZ DE RITUERTO - Bruselas - 09/05/2011
Mares y océanos dan cada vez menos pesca, lo que reduce la capacidad de empleo del sector pesquero, y ofrecen, sin embargo, innumerables desechos plásticos, con incontables efectos indeseables. Un doble problema cada vez más agudo para el que la comisaria de Pesca de la Unión Europea, la griega Maria Damanaki, cree haber encontrado la solución: la captura de plásticos. "Eso tiene muchos beneficios", dice la comisaria. "Habrá resultados en términos de descontaminación y los pescadores podrán trabajar en épocas en las que no pueden pescar". A falta de otras reacciones, la patronal europea de reciclado de plásticos aplaude la iniciativa. Pescadores e industriales, acompañados de autoridades locales y europarlamentarios, tienen previsto lanzar a finales de mes un proyecto piloto sobre pesca de plástico en la Costa Azul.


Envases de plástico acumulados en una playa granadina a principios del año pasado, algunos de productos fitosanitarios tóxicos.- M. ZARZA

El Mediterráneo, cuna de la civilización occidental, mar de tres continentes, se está convirtiendo lenta pero decididamente en un vertedero. El pasado verano, un estudio franco-belga estimó que sus azules aguas escondían 250.000 millones de pequeños objetos plásticos y que del orden de 500 toneladas de plástico estaba ya disueltas entre las olas. Una carrera hacia la muerte, en vista de la rapidez con que los humanos destruyen el entorno y la lentitud, próxima al siglo, con que se renuevan las aguas del mar de Ulises, en las que viven, conforme a los datos de la Comisión, el 6% de las especies marinas, aunque solo el 1% cuantitativo. "Así no pueden seguir las cosas", advirtió la comisaria Damanaki ya hace un mes en Atenas en una conferencia internacional sobre contaminación del Mediterráneo por desechos plásticos.

Atacar el problema en su raíz (educación, controles y sanciones, reducción de objetos que se pueden arrojar al mar, como las omnipresentes bolsas de plástico) puede no ser suficiente, según las estimaciones de Bruselas, que también piensa en otros mares y océanos, no solo en el martirizado Mediterráneo. "El Fondo Europeo de la Pesca ofrece al sector pesquero la posibilidad de desarrollar proyectos a favor de la conservación del medio marino", señala Damanaki. "Por ejemplo, el pescar envases".

Ella ve provecho en la idea, como subrayó en Atenas y no solo por la descontaminación de las aguas, sino porque muchos de los desechos serán reciclables, lo que también dará beneficios económicos", apunta la comisaria. "Por otra, los pescadores tendrán otro tipo de actividad e ingresos adicionales".

La idea, que no es una iniciativa legislativa ni un plan que la Comisión pretenda imponer a los Gobiernos, es solo una sugerencia sin apenas eco en las capitales europeas, que como administradoras del Fondo Europeo de la Pesca (FEP) tienen la última palabra. España dispone de 1.131 millones de euros con cargo a ese fondo para el periodo 2007-2013. La Administración pesquera española valora esta iniciativa, que "permite diversificar la actividad pesquera en determinados periodos, como son las vedas; supone una renta complementaria al colectivo de pescadores y un indiscutible beneficio medioambiental". Además, dicen en el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, "los pescadores tienen una amplia experiencia y un profundo conocimiento del medio marino y, en este sentido, pueden ser piezas clave para actuar en este tipo de nuevas actividades".

El sector del reciclado de plásticos de Alemania, Francia y Dinamarca aplaude el plan y ya está movilizado. "El año pasado se pagaron en Francia, y con apoyo del fondo, 375 euros por tonelada de plásticos recuperada y se recogieron unas 1.000 toneladas", señala Oliver Drewes, portavoz de Damanaki.

Eran desechos capturados sin intención por las redes de los pescadores, a quienes ahora la Asociación Europea del Reciclaje de Plásticos (EuPC) quiere, con ayuda de la Comisión y sus subvenciones pesqueras, ver convertidos en pescadores ex profeso de basura flotante. La patronal habla de complementar el FEP con contribuciones propias para el pago de las redes especiales necesarias para el objetivo, que hoy cuestan 16.000 o 40.000 euros, según su tamaño.

La nueva red es una adaptación de la concebida para controlar vertidos de crudo, que ahora cercará y capturará plásticos y otros objetos flotantes. "La red está totalmente hecha de plástico", señala Alexandre Dangis, director de EuPC, en la web de la organización. "No captura peces y es 100% reciclable". La malla es un invento de Thiery Thomazeau, un antiguo pescador francés, quien calcula que con ella se pueden recoger entre dos y ocho toneladas de desechos flotantes, en función del tamaño del aparejo. Según él, "el plan podría crear nuevas oportunidades para los pescadores jóvenes que ahora lo pasan mal económicamente y dudan del futuro de esta profesión", declara en la misma web.

El próximo día 20, en las aguas de la delicada Saint-Jean Cap-Ferrat (Costa Azul francesa), donde la patronal europea del reciclado de plásticos tiene previsto celebrar su asamblea anual, se lanzará el plan piloto, que también está previsto desarrollar en otras tres localidades de la costa atlántica. En la operación intervendrán barcos adaptados a la misión, cuyas capturas no se descargarán en la lonja sino que serán transportadas a plantas de reciclaje.

----------


## perdiguera

En el Pacífico norte hay una extensión inmensa de plásticos flotando, hablan de millones de kilómetros cuadrados.

Wikipedia dice:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sopa_de_pl%C3%A1stico

_La Sopa de plástico1 , también conocida como Sopa de basura, Sopa tóxica, Gran mancha de basura del Pacífico en inglés: Great Pacific Garbage Patch, Séptimo continente, Gran zona de basura del Pacífico, Remolino de basura del Pacífico y otros nombres similares, es una zona del océano cubierta de desechos marinos en el centro del océano Pacífico Norte, localizada entre las coordenadas 135° a 155°O y 35° a 42°N. Se estima que tiene un tamaño de 1.400.000 km².2 Este basurero oceánico se caracteriza por tener concentraciones excepcionalmente altas de plástico suspendido y otros desechos que han sido atrapados por las corrientes del giro del Pacífico Norte (formado por un vórtice de corrientes oceánicas). A pesar de su tamaño y densidad, el lote de basura oceánico es difícilmente visible mediante fotografías satelitales3 y no es posible localizarlo con radares.

En 2010 se descubrió la Mancha de basura del Atlántico Norte que está relacionada también con el Giro oceánico del Atlántico Norte._

Esperemos que la noticia se convierta en algo más que una mera especulación de las empresas recuperadoras de plásticos. Sería muy bueno para el planeta.
Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

> Esperemos que la noticia se convierta en algo más que una mera especulación de las empresas recuperadoras de plásticos. Sería muy bueno para el planeta.
> Saludos.


Y una nueva opcion para los pescadores en tiempos de veda

----------


## Salut

La verdad es que, teniendo en cuenta que hace falta una fuerte reducción de la flota pesquera, pues esta forma de recolocar a los desempleados es magnífica. De destruir el medio marino, a mejorarlo!

----------


## REEGE

Todo lo que sea limpieza y reciclaje es una gran labor e iniciativa!!!
Ésto como lo de la máquina que te hace conseguir entradas de cine al reciclar tus plásticos en Navarra, creo... son iniciativas que consiguen que exista un medio más limpio y algunas personas se vean beneficiadas!!!!
Si en el resto de España se diese algo por los envases de plásticos... las cunetas, parques, zonas de botellón...etc...etc... se verían más limpios y algunas personas podrían beneficiarse de ello.

----------


## perdiguera

> Todo lo que sea limpieza y reciclaje es una gran labor e iniciativa!!!
> Ésto como lo de la máquina que te hace conseguir entradas de cine al reciclar tus plásticos en Navarra, creo... son iniciativas que consiguen que exista un medio más limpio y algunas personas se vean beneficiadas!!!!
> Si en el resto de España se diese algo por los envases de plásticos... las cunetas, parques, zonas de botellón...etc...etc... se verían más limpios y algunas personas podrían beneficiarse de ello.


¡Ahí le has dado REEGE!
¿Cuanto hará falta hacer para que se den cuenta que hay que incentivar de alguna manera la salud de planeta?
Un abrazo.

----------


## albertillovernel

Eso ya se veía hace décadas, cuando los envases eran todos retornables; rara vez veías alguna botella de vidrio tirada por el campo. Después, progresivamente, los fabricantes fueron ablandando los cerebros con la machacona letanía de "envase no retornable", como si ello fuera un adelanto. Un adelanto para ellos, que no tenían que preocuparse de recoger lo que fabricaban; porque para el resto del mundo, fué un paso atrás, y la gente poco concienciada (podríamos estimarla en el 95% del total) comenzó a tirar los envases allí donde le venía en gana. Y en tan sólo 15-20 años se ha convertido en el _modus vivendi_ de mucha gente; "tiro las cosas porque puedo, las compro con la idea de poder tirarlo cuando me apetezca".
Ahora, con los mares y el campo hechos un estercolero con nuestras basuras, se plantea cómo acabar con ellas: y cómo no, mientras no haya un potente incentivo económico nunca se conseguirá acabar con la basura. Buena iniciativa, desde luego, pero si no se la acompaña con el establecimiento de la obligatoriedad de los envases retornables, solo se estará atacando una parte del problema.
No olvidemos que tenemos 2 islas flotando en el Pacífico y Atlántico, compuestas en un 99% de plástico, que tienen visos de convertirse en auténticos continentes flotantes a poco que esto continúe.
Saludos.

----------

